# Joint recovery



## FearlessFreep (Nov 25, 2008)

I was wondering if there was anything you can use to treat joints (mostly wrists) after a night of hoshinsul.  I already do Glucosamine/Chondroitin/MSM  for general joint health but just curious if I could do anything to help recovery after a good nights practice for me and my older children who train with me (advil? warm water soaking?  anything to rub?)

Thanks


----------



## Kumbajah (Nov 26, 2008)

Not a doctor but ...

R.I.C.E. (Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation) and an anti-inflammatory like Advil. Is the doctor advice I've gotten for my multiple joint adventures. Also you should avoid heat for joint aggravation and injury because it causes fluid to accumulate making the condition worse. You've basically stretched the limits and need to give it time to recover. No quick fixes - sorry.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Nov 26, 2008)

On the RICE thing, I was taught last year that they had removed COMPRESSION.  

Do you find the glucosamine helps?


----------



## SA_BJJ (Nov 26, 2008)

Epson salt baths help for sore joints and muscles for me.  HOT water, lots of salt and just soak...


----------



## FearlessFreep (Nov 26, 2008)

FieldDiscipline said:


> Do you find the glucosamine helps?



I use it mostly for my knees for the kicking and such.  Basically the combination of Glucosamine and Chondroitin works such  that one increases the ability of the joints to absorb water and the other helps draw water into the joints so the combination improves the cushioning in your joints.  Yeah, works pretty well

I've also just had recommended to me Dit Da Jow for before and after training.  Anyone know much about it?


----------



## zDom (Nov 26, 2008)

Try asking partners to slow down a bit and SLAP SOONER, i.e., when you feel the lock first starting to work instead of waiting on excruciating pain.


----------



## terrylamar (Nov 26, 2008)

FieldDiscipline said:


> Do you find the glucosamine helps?


 
Glucosamine Sulfate will help, especially if taken with Chondrotin Sulfate.  Read the labels, Gulcosamine Hydrochlorid (HCL) works no better than a placebo.


----------



## Kumbajah (Nov 26, 2008)

FieldDiscipline said:


> On the RICE thing, I was taught last year that they had removed COMPRESSION.



Maybe - Last time I went - this year  they said the compression reduces the swelling. Restricts the accumulation of fluid. All these (R.I.C.E) can be overdone. ex. Ice should be restricted to 20 minutes at time. 

To piggyback on the prevention side. Do your wrist warm up and stretches before practice. Also weight bearing exercises for strength.


----------



## crushing (Nov 26, 2008)

FearlessFreep,

Thanks for asking the question, I was about to ask the same thing, and thanks to everyone for suggestions.

zDom,

When it's teacher or senior student putting in the lock, I can't tap fast enough.  Last night senior student gave me quite an introduction to the kubotan.  I see why it's called persuader!


----------



## jarrod (Nov 26, 2008)

i also use epsom salts a lot.  i also had good results with fish oil.  real fish like wild caught salmon or tuna is best, but a high quality supplement will do too.  massage will help too.  advil is good, but i have had better luck with naproxen sodium like aleve.  

good luck, it took me a while to figure out the right combinations to work for me.  

jf


----------



## FearlessFreep (Nov 26, 2008)

crushing said:


> When it's teacher or senior student putting in the lock, I can't tap fast enough.  Last night senior student gave me quite an introduction to the kubotan.  I see why it's called persuader!



Also, in my case, one technique is fine.  A night full of reps, it accumulates.

Also, if a technique is intended to elicit a reaction from the attacker, then you need to be sure you are eliciting that reaction.  Even if you don't take it to the point of damage, you still have to take it to the point of effectiveness.  If my son or my daughter (or I) don't have  the angles and forces right, then the technique really doesn't work, so even in a controlled training environment, you still have to ensure the technique works.  I wont move unless my son makes me move, but when he makes me move, I move   but after a night, it get s a bit tender 

This is why 'respect and protect' is so crucial for your partners.


----------



## matt.m (Nov 26, 2008)

Slow down, that is important.  Watch control.  That is a big trick.  Do a lot of wrist rotations.  If it hurts don't do it.  Listen to your body and do what it tells you to.


----------



## zDom (Nov 28, 2008)

crushing said:


> zDom,
> 
> When it's teacher or senior student putting in the lock, I can't tap fast enough.




Yea, it is rough in the early stages. Eventually you work the "poisons" out of your joints and they don't hurt QUITE as much.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Nov 28, 2008)

Kumbajah said:


> Maybe - Last time I went - this year  they said the compression reduces the swelling. Restricts the accumulation of fluid. All these (R.I.C.E) can be overdone. ex. Ice should be restricted to 20 minutes at time.



Before I posted that I did a quick google for links, and found nothing to back up not using Compression.  TBH I can't really remember why it was either.  Blood flow perhaps, or the fact that swelling is protective, I dont know.

Dit Da Jow can be very good for bruises, but is an epic subject all of its own that I am not qualified on.  I do use the stuff.


----------



## Kumbajah (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm not a doctor  just passing on what they've told me. Here's a article that's consistent with what I've been told it is dated 2005 - so maybe it's changed. 

http://www.uihealthcare.com/topics/prepareemergencies/prep4922.html


----------



## Kumbajah (Nov 28, 2008)

Here is a blog entry that goes toward what you were saying. 

http://jiu-jitsusensei.blogspot.com/2008/05/mice-new-injury-acronym.html

It still calls for R.I.C.E. for the first 24-48 and then Movement replaces rest. 

This is also constant with physical therapy. Like I said all the components can be over done and you have to listen to your body.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Nov 28, 2008)

A couple ibuprofen helps as well . I do Glucosamine/Chron, along with fish oil (2x per meal) and then a few ibuprofen before I train. Does wonders for me. Post workout a couple of bananas and some choc milk, maybe a bit of cheese.
RICE, but also alternate ice/hot/ice if you _really_ have inflamation. (end with COLD, see above posts about fluid accumulation).


----------

